# [ASK] Wagner's Ring on DVD



## czgirb (May 27, 2011)

What's your opinion regarding *DG's Levine & Metropolitan* version?
Is it the best Wager's Ring on DVD?
Thank you.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Look here for our collective opinion.

The Levine ring was the runner-up - it appeals to viewers who prefer traditional versions.

Personally I think it has major flaws - particularly Behrens.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

The Barenboim Ring is our current preferred one, voted so by our members.
I do like the Levine Ring, but just like Natalie said, it has many flaws.
We have a sub-forum entitled Opera on DVD and Blu-ray.
You'll find many recommendations and comments there.
Welcome to Talk Classical!


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

the Barenboim Ring Box set is 600 dollars on amazon. 

Does anyone know where it could be got for less than 600 dollars??


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I got it for a bargain at the UK website of Amazon. I don't remember the exact price but after the pound-dollar conversion it was in the ballpark of $60 to $80. I did have to buy a region-free PAL/NTSC DVD player, but got a cheap refurbished one from Amazon.com for some $45 bucks or $60, I don't remember. So the total cost give or take (like I said I don't remember the exact figures) was between $105 and $160, not to forget that now I'm all set to play other imports (and since, I've bought more cheap opera DVDs from European sites).


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes here it is for £44.99, and it even says it's NTSC all regions. Amazon UK often have cheaper DVDs than the US site, although the difference would be less if you live in the US because then you don't pay postage.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yes here it is for £44.99, and it even says it's NTSC all regions. Amazon UK often have cheaper DVDs than the US site, although the difference would be less if you live in the US because then you don't pay postage.


Postage from the UK to the US is pretty cheap and not fundamentally different from the shipping fees charged by the US site.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG! I really don't understand why Canadian Amazon is generally more expensive than US Amazon, even when the CAD is over the US $. I am really frustrated when most of the products are not shipped to Canada, as if it would be at the end of the world.
I guess it's all about politics and stupid border rules! Luckily, DVD s are OK, only the transport fee is $12. It is cheaper and apparently easier to use UK amazon, but I don't buy DVDs from Europe as my Sony fancy players won't read most of them. I had no name all regions DVD players but they don't last more than 1 year.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sabrina said:


> OMG! I really don't understand why Canadian Amazon is generally more expensive than US Amazon, even when the CAD is over the US $. I am really frustrated when most of the products are not shipped to Canada, as if it would be at the end of the world.
> I guess it's all about politics and stupid border rules! Luckily, DVD s are OK, only the transport fee is $12. It is cheaper and apparently easier to use UK amazon, but I don't buy DVDs from Europe as my Sony fancy players won't read most of them. I had no name all regions DVD players but they don't last more than 1 year.


They should just do away with the whole region thing.
People who buy imports are just a tiny fraction of the market, so, why make it difficult for these few, in this era of globalization?
Anyway, my all-region DVD player is a Phillips, and it's holding all right. Before this one, I had a Samsumg that I re-programmed to accept all regions (I learned how to do it from a hackers' site). It's still working; just, it got obsolete (no HDMI port). But the bottom line is, I don't think the fact that a DVD is region free has anything to do with how well it is made or how long it lasts. It's a question of software, not hardware.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

The DVD players that lasted less than a year were, one Philips, and one Yahoo (?). Both were region 1, but I managed to trick them into all regions. But both died young (LOL). I have a quite old (6 years), obsolete Sony DVD player, that still works, only I don't really use it anymore, due to its technical issues (SD image)


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Behrens is horrible and Siegmund is pretty weak. But there are some real gems like Morris, Ludwig and Salminen.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd add as real gem Jessye Norman's Sieglinde. That lady doesn't have the looks, but she sure does have the voice.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I am waiting for the current new cycle to appear on DVD. 

Unfortunately, I suspect they will wait until the entire cycle is complete.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> Look here for our collective opinion.
> 
> The Levine ring was the runner-up - it appeals to viewers who prefer traditional versions.
> 
> Personally I think it has major flaws - particularly Behrens.


I'm with Natalie on this. The Levine Ring has serious problems in my view. But then, so do the others, in different ways. If I have a soft spot for the Boulez/Chereau Ring, that's mainly because I have a soft spot for Gwyneth Jones. In my view, _all_ of the _Ring_s available on DVD offer a significantly inferior _Ring_ experience to the best of the audio-only versions on CD. If the house were on fire and I could rescue only some of my _Ring_s, I'd grab _every one_ of my CD sets (Solti, Bohm, Karajan, Goodall, Boulez) before even thinking about trying to save any of my DVD sets (Levine, Boulez/Chereau, Barenboim, Copenhagen).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

mamascarlatti said:


> The Levine ring was the runner-up - it appeals to viewers who prefer traditional versions.


I think that's a fair-and-balanced statement.

I believe that if the brain-trust in charge of the dissemination of the Barenboim _Ring_ has shown so little interest in courting the American market, then my (possibly spiteful) inclination is to 'return the favor' and repay their disinterest in kind.

I also agree that there's plenty of truth in *Elgarian*'s statement that the 3rd-4th-5th best CD _Ring_s have their merits over the best DVD offerings.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I just ordered the Barenboim version on DVD for a staggering bargain of £27. Solti's Ring cycle came in the post today, but I was out. I will be out extra early tomorrow to pick it up from the depot before work! I am almost quivering with excitement!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

£27??? Wow, what a bargain indeed! Congratulations, and enjoy! After you watch it, post a review!


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I know! It is being sold as new and still wrapped too. I also bought Solti's Ring for £9.98, but I am still keeping my fingers crossed on that one. Will be picking it up tomorrow. The seller says that there is some damage to the case, but the discs are all meant to be in excellent condition. Although, even if a couple of discs turn out to be damaged, it was still a fantastic bargain. I am a 'Wagner Virgin' right now - I have been saving myself!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sieglinde said:


> Behrens is horrible and Siegmund is pretty weak. But there are some real gems like Morris, Ludwig and Salminen.


I rather like Behrens in the Levine DVD set.

Besides Morris, don't forget the wonderful Siegfried in Siegfried Jerusalem.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I rather like Behrens in the Levine DVD set.
> 
> Besides Morris, don't forget the wonderful Siegfried in Siegfried Jerusalem.


You are biased Florestan.
I know the feeling


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Pugg said:


> You are biased Florestan.
> I know the feeling


Florestan is very loyal to Miss Behrens


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> Florestan is very loyal to Miss Behrens


I know, so am I to my own favourites .


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

I was waiting for Florestan to make some comment about those old slights on La Behrens.:lol:


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I think Hagen (Salminen) & Mime (Zednik) were the real standouts from that Ring for me. They have become my favorites in those roles.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bonetan said:


> I think Hagen (Salminen) & Mime (Zednik) were the real standouts from that Ring for me. They have become my favorites in those roles.


The Levine Ring has an excellent Loge too.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Florestan said:


> The Levine Ring has an excellent Loge too.


The Loge & Siegfried, as you probably know, are the same singer!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bonetan said:


> The Loge & Siegfried, as you probably know, are the same singer!


Now I know. No wonder I like him.


----------

